# looking for a teacher to do a engine rebuild



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

after much thought i am thinking of keeping me vspec ii nur but i need to rebuild my engine even back to standard spec can any one help me ???
i live in africa but im prepared to fly somewhere for training is there anyone who has time and patience to teach me the basic inns and outs im asking for alot i know but knowlege is better then sending off a motor and getting it back and having it break again!!
can anyone anywhere in the world with some or lots of experience help .
im not stupid but im desperate and im prepared to learn and help and do what it takes to to get the job done so i can come home to rebuild me broken engine .
tyndago if you reading this i hope you are possibly i can come to usa and learn from you.
possibly abbey motorsport.
rob @ ripz nz
and anyone else that has read my sad story i am looking for help not to make money but to build my broken dream once and for all ?
please i would appreciate your thoughts and comments and im very open to suggestions.
thankyou for all your advice so far gtr uk members .


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

E-mail me, I'm sure we can come up with a plan to get you going reliably,

Rob


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

have sent off an email rob hope you can help.
is there any one else i know when i first wanted to sell my car i had a few comments stating a few knowledgable people where willing to help if id keep the car one man was from australia if i remember correctly ??? 
please help im a man begging on his knees here desperatley


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mate if Rob say he will help then thats all the help and knowledge you need. He knows how to build a motor that doesnt break.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

wow that would be great Rob....... ( another business opportunity ? ) 

2 week intensive coarse/holiday at the R.I.P.S RB Institute in NZ


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

uhm...just my 2 cents but wouldn't it be more cost effective to have the bottom end rebuilt by a good shop then shipped over? 

Flights + accomodation + fees and you'll still need tools, parts etc.

Are there really no mechanics at all where you live? Rb26s don't need rocket science to build I reckon. 

Anyway I reckon the first step you should take is to download and print out the complete rb26 workshop manual.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

hi guys i know rob looks at everything as a business opportunity and hence why im prepared to pay for the basics in training.
i have the work shop manual printed out and have browsed over it a few times .
i want to learn something for once i dont want to send parts away and get back somethuing i install and the what if comes up again . what if it breaks what if something minor goes wrong. i dont want major or university knowledge but i want security that i can fix my motor myself.
i live in africa and i have no support here africa has african mechanics i want to tell you a little about them.
basically there is no way a mechanic in africa that hasnt been trained correctly can build a engine well enough to mine or any of your expectations.
if it means i train for it then this is what i will do.
if it means i buy dial bore gauges and micrometers then ill do it.
if it means i build 30 engines under training and pay an instructor to do the hard work i will do it.
i can build parts of engines i understand the theory and have watched a sr20det build video but i want to learn with some one who know what they doing im tired of not knowing im tired of paying for a job and when things go pear shaped getting nothing in the form of compensation and i dont want to spend alot simply because ive broken my bank imagine spending 13 000 usd for 4000kms of enjoyment does that sound fair to you ??
with that being said i want to pay to learn and fix my dam car please is this too much to ask


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

not at all mate

i think it makes a lot of sense....give a man a tuned RB and he can have fun fun fun till it breaks 

.....teach a man to build and tune aN RB and he can have fun fun fun till it breaks.... then have fun fixing it...

then.....well you get the idea


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder what the quality of the fuel is like where he lives?

Could be why it keeps breaking, especially if the quality is inconsistent with what it was mapped with. Knock knock


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

It's sad to see your problem hasn't been solved yet. I remember all your threads.


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

it depends on how much everything is lol


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I meant for years to get a couple weeks off and offer myself as free labor/slave to Tweenierob, to learn what I could....carpe diem quam minime credula postero 

Spending time in Rotorua would surely be just as beneficial - just need to love the smell of sulfur 

But once the engine is together, mapping is everything. I got lazy, and found my car had developed light pinging around 3000rpm, which I thought were the bearings warning they were going to give up the ghost soon. Also thought my AFMs needed a rebuild, as I was running rich.

Two hours with the laptop, sorted everything out. Fixed ignition timing in a certain spot that I didn't think was very important (low RPM/load), but it is important. Fixed fueling as I found I had screwed with an injection vs water temp table...without fully knowing what I was doing. Fixed that, car runs normal again...fancy that!

Adamsaiyad, which country do you live in? Just wondering as some countries have better fuel than others, and "Africa" is not a "country" (Sarah Palin's idiocy notwithstanding) but MANY countries, and conditions vary widely in terms of fuel availability, quality, etc.

If your fuel is really crap, you'll have to map around it. Not impossible, but certainly needed.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

we get fuel from a neighbouring country south africa (world cup 2010 country)
i run a standard ecu with standard afms and map sensor and ahouldnt need a remap for 92 octane as this is what we get .
mapping is not an issue and shouldnt be for a car running such a setup max 1.2 bar boost.
but under running in was setup to run 0.65 psi
i need some help and im desperate i want to learn please can some one help lend a hand and lend some time i just need basics im not building a wild motor .....
thanks for your input though its a shame i live so far away from any renouned companies maybe i should look to japan but if rob comes through then surely that is the path i will take but thats a big what if ? 
rob i am a begger at the moment and there isnt much more or else i can do but beg for your help all the way from africa


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

If Robbie Ward (RIPs) teaches you, you couldn't ask for a better teacher. Hats off to you for wanting to do this, thats dedication. If the fuel you get where you are, is 92 ron, i would suggest putting in an octane booster everytime you fill up the fuel tank. BTW where-a-bouts in Africa are you ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

adamsaiyad said:


> rob i am a begger at the moment and there isnt much more or else i can do but beg for your help all the way from africa


I havn't had an e-mail from you and I thought you wanted me to come to you and help you build your motor?

Rob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I havn't had an e-mail from you and I thought you wanted me to come to you and help you build your motor?
> 
> Rob


That'll be like "Rachet in the Jungle"


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

adamsaiyad said:


> have sent off an email rob hope you can help.
> is there any one else i know when i first wanted to sell my car i had a few comments stating a few knowledgable people where willing to help if id keep the car one man was from australia if i remember correctly ???
> please help im a man begging on his knees here desperatley


i believe you may be refering to me in Aust. 

engine building is not like tying shoelaces, showing someone something and then getting them to repeat it maybe months later to the same or similar standard on the other side of the world is a big call. If i showed you how to TIG weld would you be able to do it in a months time with strange equipment no tuition and produce a quality product without blowing holes in it? Just knowing the right 'feel' when measuring let alone variables in equipment calibration, temperature etc. Then once you get home you measure it up only to find the tunnels out of whack and you need it line bored and honed properly, then you find the only one who can do this within a 1000 miles of you can do it but has only has experience line boring blocks for diesel tractor engines. You then get it done and get it built only to find it wants to chew the main bearings out of it....back to square one.

When i began doing RB's years ago i took my equipment to the machinist i chose and compared my equipment and 'feel' to theirs so i knew when i sent something there they were seeing the same numbers i was. We measure in 10th's of a thou and equipment to do this isn't cheap, to gear up and do it properly as well as the expense of flying and learning would be a lot less than crating an engine up and sending it off.

Not having a go at your enthusiam mate just being a bit realistic. The guys you listed in your first post are respected engine builders, who have a great reputation and turn out a quality product. But in the end its your decision and i wish you the best of luck sorting it out.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah, is it possible to bring your car over to S.Africa?

I'm pretty sure there's a lot of good mechanics over there - aren't the Gt40 replicas and Nobles built there?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought the Noble's were built in Leicestershire.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*i love you guys thanks for your support*

Dear Fellow Gtr members.
I would like to express my thanks to all for their input firstly because i didnt expect to get some many readers and secondly i didnt expect to get so many types of feed back including the noble topic that has just started up.

The gtr engine is some what of a myth to many including myself.

There is one engine builder in South africa who has built a few good skyline engines, and then there is the ones that dont build good motors and they end up .... well frankly in peices .

So here is my thoughts on what i have had in terms of responses so far.

One reader has recommended i pay some one and have the block shipped off and rebuilt and then shipped back to me and i fit it and enjoy the car.

First i live in AFRICA readers this is not a joke Africa is expensive and far away from the likes of UK, USA , JAPAN, and newzealand.

The cheapest shipping quote is 2000 usd to any of these destinations who would pay this to ship an engine out of their own country ...????

So i would rather pay for myself to fly off to Newzealand or japan and get trained come back and rebuild a motor and have made a new friend a new contact, get some nicely priced spares and possibly ship them back with me when i come home after training.

If i get a motor send and built and get it back i would have gained nothing for the shipping cost of 2000usd ?

If i ship myself to the builder and learn and build a few engines speak to them and deal with them on a daily basis i have not lost as i would have spent an average of 1800usd and gained even more so.

So knowledge is power and hear this term all the time.
If you have a passion and want and a thirst to know only what a few in the world know there are ways of getting there...
trial and error
Having a teacher whom you can pay to learn the basics from.
Going to a tech school somewhere over seas if you live in africa like i do
or reading a book and never doing anything with the knowledge ....

I just want to know what this engine is about what makes it special and what makes it tick ...
I want to be able to look at it whole and say well i know what is inside, what the guts are made of and what clearances i set the mains and big ends to...
I want to know that some engine builder out there didnt do it ... i did it and i am happy with it .

No offense to any one out there but this is no joke and building a gtr motor requires patience and skill that only a small percentage of the world have.
I give credit to rob for the work he does its simply amazing no better word.

But if rob can train me and give me the foundation for my thirst of knowledge i would gladly accept.

Rob i cant fly you here as i dont even have spares or a list or even the access to over night parts to have this engine built by you here.
So the best i can recommend is that i come to you for learning and when i am learned enough i fly back home order the right parts even through you and build my engine and ask your advice.
Im hopefull and thats about all i can be at the moment .
I have tried to email you rob will try again .

Hope to hear what everyone thinks and possibly has to offer.

A BIG thankyou everyone .
Keep up the effort its much appreciated


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers mate, admire your determination and hope you get something worked out that will get your car sorted so you can enjoy it.

all the best


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I think the first issue has to be what caused the other motors to fail, untill you know that for sure its pointless going any further.

I could build you the best motor I can, you could install it in the that has an inherint issue or an adjustment problem that you don't know about and you could kill the new motor and thats the last thing any of us would want.


I wouldn't be able to have you here for training but I hate the position you are in and want to help, its just finding a way that suits that will be the problem.

I'm also sure that if you left it to me, I could get a motor from you to me for alot less than usd2000, if your serious and want me to quote it, e-mail me your address.

Rob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I admire your determination on this, 
But I do wonder how you are going to learn how to rebuild an engine in a short space of time that these guys have spent years mastering?

Also, If you do build it at home, Do you have access to to an engine hone, bore, head CNC machine, etc etc etc.....There is a lot more you need than a box of tools.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

I have access to torque wrenches.
Cnc machines 
Honing machines 
line boring machines 
you name it i can either buy it borrow it or sub let work out to and get it done .
but like Mr Rob has said what caused the first engine failure is the question .
Rob i have emailed you before and you should still have my emails from earlier this year if not i will pm you .
but i dont want a job done so well that when it comes back i install it and then bang we back at the same old place then what do i do mate honestly im so depressed and disheartened.
I will reconfirm with dhl tomorrow about shipping cost and one question for you.
if my journals are slightly scared from the metal fragments travelling through can you sort this for me .
secondly if i wanted a standard rb26dett built with my 24u block can you do this .
do i need to send head water pump and everything to you .
short list would be sub assembly and head with out sump as thats extra weight and i will assemble the rest via your guidance.
I will need help installing via pm or email things like ati damper pulley.
Clutch plate and flywheel.
and i would need a really good price as i am going to be going on this n a really short bugdet can you blame me one engine build later and two motors broken??
Further more how would you teach me clutch adjustment over the phone or via email.
and how would you help after i have paid and sent all the things to you .
would you need cash up front or can you build as we go along and i pay you when the job is complete.
i really was looking for some form of training as to not mess this up again honestly .
would me flying to you help some what Rob??
please let me know im sure other readers would also be keen to know what you think.
i am a quick learner and hence the reason why i would ask for some guidance with this .
im not stupid not do i forget things and once on the job it wont take long to remember each step of a rebuild process.
Red R racing thankyou for your support do you fancy training me online with some help and maybe answers to questions i might have as this might be another way of getting this engine back together?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Maybe the best bet is to get your old engine here and let see if we can find out exactly what failed, if there is a clear cut reason, there should be no reason a new motor can't be built here then with guidance you get it installed and running correctly at your end.


DHL is the last place I would call for a quote, they are extreemly expensive and not really suited to shipping engines, like I say, let me know where you are and if your happy to get the motor to your nearest sea/air port or not and I can get you a price.

Rob


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

adamsaiyad said:


> I have access to torque wrenches.
> Cnc machines
> Honing machines
> line boring machines
> you name it i can either buy it borrow it or sub let work out to and get it done .


Do you know how to use these machines properly? They don't drive themselves.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

kismetcapitan said:


> Adamsaiyad, which country do you live in? Just wondering as some countries have better fuel than others, and "Africa" is not a "country" (Sarah Palin's idiocy notwithstanding) but MANY countries, and conditions vary widely in terms of fuel availability, quality, etc.


*+1.*

I can't quite understand why this guy won't try the nearest continent to him (that is Europe). Plenty of awesome workshops there, wouldn't cost a bomb, and job will be done quicker. Heck you can channel fly every weekends on budget airlines if you wanted to just to monitor progress.

Stories of Arabs sending over their Bentleys or Lambos to London for "maintenance" service is not uncommon at all.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

save yourself a lot of hassle and just send rob your car......... im sure he can find the underlying problem, then build you a new engine. im sure he would talk you thru everything he did. i did it and not 1 problem............


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

mrsamo said:


> *+1.*
> 
> I can't quite understand why this guy won't try the nearest continent to him (that is Europe). Plenty of awesome workshops there, wouldn't cost a bomb, and job will be done quicker. Heck you can channel fly every weekends on budget airlines if you wanted to just to monitor progress.
> 
> Stories of Arabs sending over their Bentleys or Lambos to London for "maintenance" service is not uncommon at all.


it's not uncommon for people here to ship their engines to Japan; my friend took his engine to JUN and had it checked over by the owner of JUN (name escapes me at the moment but it's certainly one we all know!). But then again, Tokyo is a two-hour flight from here.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Red R Racing said:


> i believe you may be refering to me in Aust.
> 
> engine building is not like tying shoelaces, showing someone something and then getting them to repeat it maybe months later to the same or similar standard on the other side of the world is a big call. If i showed you how to TIG weld would you be able to do it in a months time with strange equipment no tuition and produce a quality product without blowing holes in it? Just knowing the right 'feel' when measuring let alone variables in equipment calibration, temperature etc. Then once you get home you measure it up only to find the tunnels out of whack and you need it line bored and honed properly, then you find the only one who can do this within a 1000 miles of you can do it but has only has experience line boring blocks for diesel tractor engines. You then get it done and get it built only to find it wants to chew the main bearings out of it....back to square one.
> 
> ...


this is true. I have considered tooling up a complete shop, which would costs many tens of thousands, but I'd learn the feel of my own tools, and engine building would then become a lifelong hobby.

Ironically, the cost that's stopping me is not the cost of getting top-shelf tools and equipment, but space. If I were living someplace normal, in a proper house (not these damned 60-story apartment buildings Koreans are obsessed with), I'd have my garage kitted out for sure.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

I thankyou for some of your criticism and some of your valid points.
Understandably i can send my whole car off and like 90% of the members here pay for a job to be done.
But im a little different i want to know i have some knowledge and understanding of how engines work.
I want to learn more and want to better my knowledge not to make money but to be able understand something that alot of people dont even dream of.
I have a thirst for this type of thing.
I dont think alot of you understand what it means to be able to build a engine.
Its like assembling a peice of history and a puzzle.
Its not something like guess work everything has to be done correctly and correctly the first time.
Bearing clearances, line boring, Ring gap, Torquing and angle gauges.. and loads more.
A engine is a simple device but a skyline engine is a little different.
There are loads of tips and tricks you need to know about on a skyline engine.
I cant pay some one else to do a job i want to do myself.
its not a case of having no money please dont get me wrong i can pay for anything to be done to this engine if it takes me 5 to ten years i can do it.
But thats not my goal..... i want to learn about this, imagine driving a skyline and knowing that you built it and if it breaks you can smile in confidence and say i will repair it.
Years of experience is never going to be learnt or repeated quickly or easily. but at least learing part of it means you are one step closer to becoming part of making and enjoying part of a heritage and legacy and a truely amazing car.

I love japanese cars, my other car is a ae86 and cars ive owned cars (subaru Type-R sti wrx, Toyota Starlet Gt) before that have all led the path to this great machine ... im sure other gtr members will agree that knowing whats under the engine and how it works counts.

Its like my other hobby gaming, i have a nice gaming machine and it works well but when it doesnt i dont take it to a computer store to repair for me infact very few gamers out there do send the pcs out they always fix them on their own with the help of others.

So if i have to buy telescopic dial bore gauges i will.
If i have to buy micrometers i will.
If i have to buy the best angle wrenches i will.
Basically im saying i will chop off my left nut to make sure i learn the basic concept of building a engine and build my own engine.

I live in africa for crying out loud im not going to compete with any engine builders out there, infact we have a total of maybe 20 skylines in the whole of southern africa.
and only 6 exist in Zimbabwe.
There is no point in me studying this to make money, im doing this because i love my car so much im prepared to DO IT.

I need help not criticism not to be put down or mocked for trying to be different.
I am asking for this help and this should not be an excuse to make fun of some one.
nor tell them that what they are doing is impossible or stupid.
Its a time to come together and say right whats the best way forward.
Rob has offered to build my engine but again send it all the way to newzealand and its and expense spent for very little gained.
Im tired of hearing so many stories about a RB26dett engine and to be honest im looking for a restoration of faith here.
Else i might just go out get a 2JZ GTE with ecu and wiring harness and fit it the Supra guys are more helpfull and dont always want to get a engine work on it and then have you pay them ....

Whats wrong with promoting and helping fellow members isnt that what a forum is for??
Is this forum more an advertising Gimmick ? 

Please be human here thats all i ask.
I love my car i love the fact that its given me hell and two engines later im back at square one and i have to start all over again.
All i want is a standard engine not a up spec market engine running 1200bhp.
I just want 420 Bhp ......
Standard internals standard turbos ?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Go to college, learn the basics, use the internet for guidance on specifics and away you go, its only a straight six with a couple of turbos on it, its not even new technoclogy its over 20 years old, if you're competent enough to remove the engine and refit then i'm sure you will have no trouble at a school or engine builders local to you in AFRICA (I don't understand why you have been so reluctant to tell people which country you're from either). BTW i'm from Europe-ish


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Im from Zimbabwe is a small country ruled by a joined party goverment. Sadly it isnt the greatest place but its my home and i love my country the people here are fantastic, not very educated and there fore dont know how to tune and turn out good components.
so any machining work will be sent to south africa.
Where the world cup was held lol.
Thank you mikegtr you have basically said what few have said.
There was no one holding my hand when i took out or installed the motor i fitted the damper pulley and gaskets and turbos on my own even water pipes and oil pipes did it all a complicated maize but i did it.
I know a little about the following items.
Squish pad surface on heads
Valves and valve clearances shimmming and hot and cold clearances, valve seating.
piston rings and ring gap
Bore honing and straightness 
torquing and angle wrenches
skimming blocks and heads
Conrods and standardising 
Crank journals and oil clearances.
Cradle warp 
oil pumps bad qaulity vs good
Oil restrictors for head/block
bearings and white metal
Piston thrust direction
Oil skirt sprayers and alignments
Bearing crush 

So i think i know about 10% of the total i need to know to get my engine built correctly.

Should i practise on my 4AGE levin and if it breaks get it right and then move onto my skyline engine????

What is the purpose of a Dummy torque plate ?
should i be worried about a temperature controlled enviroment for blue printing .
Should i bother line boring my block i havent spun any shells
Should i get standard conrods if three are stuffed ?
Should i get my head line bored if there are scoring marks on the journals and the size has gone slightly bigger?
should i just get a new block and head and start from fresh?

I hope you guys can help thankyou for your advice once again its much appreciated.


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Couple of good rebuild threads worth a read here, RB26 and RB30 and gives a good idea into whats involved and a few good tips 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/52458-rb30-engine-conversion-lots-pics.html
RB26 Rebuild Guide (beginners) - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The amount it would cost to fly to New Zealand and the accommodation costs you would incur, it may be better to send your car to RIPs and have them build and tune your engine and all you would need to do is maintain the oil changes and hopefully you should see a good few years of trouble free motoring for similar costs if you went to learn..... I say this from the expense/cost point of view.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

i think thats out of order what you have put here.......
no one is mocking you or putting you down.. everyones reply i have read is positive.. school/college is the way to learn... professional buisnesses like Rips etc. etc. wont have time to have a newbie who knows nothing working on there engines. im sure you can make the tea or sweep up... thats what an apprentice does im afraid...
im sure if you were in the UK or Down Under there would be lots of guys ready to help go thru a build with you...... 
anyway good luck whatever you do.

lee



adamsaiyad said:


> I need help not criticism not to be put down or mocked for trying to be different.
> I am asking for this help and this should not be an excuse to make fun of some one.
> nor tell them that what they are doing is impossible or stupid.
> Its a time to come together and say right whats the best way forward.
> ...


----------



## Shoryuken (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sure he's bullshitting about having a VSPEC II NUR.

He hasn't posted any pics and says he doesn't want to send the motor to anyone.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Just sell the damn thing and buy a Honda


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

skylinelee said:


> i think thats out of order what you have put here.......
> no one is mocking you or putting you down.. everyones reply i have read is positive.. school/college is the way to learn... professional buisnesses like Rips etc. etc. wont have time to have a newbie who knows nothing working on there engines. im sure you can make the tea or sweep up... thats what an apprentice does im afraid...
> im sure if you were in the UK or Down Under there would be lots of guys ready to help go thru a build with you......
> anyway good luck whatever you do.
> ...


agree...i was a bit put off by that post. I have in the past built engines for guys with terrible luck, ran out of $$ and been through hell with poorly built items. I like to help out when and where i can but only if the person in question is willing to listen and follow clear instructions. This looks to now be a case of not being able to help someone who does not want to listen to good advice or want to be helped.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Pull your dads lawn mower to bits, then reassemble it with no bits left over.
if it starts and runs progress to your moms honda and repeat the process.
Then progress to a total rebuild of something like a 4age.
then do the goddy engine


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*?????????*



Red R Racing said:


> agree...i was a bit put off by that post. I have in the past built engines for guys with terrible luck, ran out of $$ and been through hell with poorly built items. I like to help out when and where i can but only if the person in question is willing to listen and follow clear instructions. This looks to now be a case of not being able to help someone who does not want to listen to good advice or want to be helped.


So if im not mistaken your idea of helping some one is tell them to Send off a car to a respected engine builder and then pay the some huge fee and then spend a life in debt and enjoy my car ???

Maybe you didnt hear what i asked for ???

My post clearly states i am in search of a teacher to help me do a engine rebuild.

My post does not say who can i send my car to so that i can have a big hole in my pocket.
Agreed your advice is sound and that you have tried to give me some advice, But GTR-Glenn has given me some advice that only few listen to and thats to start on simple engines and move your way to the top if you dont break it and it runs then move on to bigger better engines.

So Red R Racing what advice can you give me that would answer my question with out Peeing on my candle fire that i have.
Im determined, i hate being told you cant do it or you dont have the guts or tools.
Anything is possible and to prove a point some people will do almost anything even if its the most daft thing you have ever heard off????

I need help advice and guidance i dont want to fight or piss any one off.
I dont want to pay some one to build me a "perfect" engine i want to build the perfect engine myself.
If i die tomorrow at least i can look down from heaven and know that i did some thing as small as it is........
Heck maybe even my daughter will say my dad built that motor im proud of him.

A challenge is presented not for you to walk away....
I was supposed to sell this dam car and not give a rats A$$ but ive decided to try for a third time and spend some more $$$$.
Im depressed here and upset i need to be guided how to get to where i want to be not given a short cut.

NO i dont want to send my engine to a builder.... and pay!!!


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Of course i have a car like this search my name*



Shoryuken said:


> I'm sure he's bullshitting about having a VSPEC II NUR.
> 
> He hasn't posted any pics and says he doesn't want to send the motor to anyone.


Search my name and you willfind the pics of the car and posts


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

What makes you think some one like Red R or RIPS (Or any other repective engine builders) should teach you all their expert knowledge on building an engine when you think that they are "Charging huge fees so you will spend a life in debt"

....Personally, What you seek is worth a shat load more that one engine build....

If someone came into my shop and asked me how to teach him to build a competition audio system, so he could build it himself to avoid paying me to build it for him, I would tell to go play in the traffic!

What do you do for a living....?


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

i just had a quote to send me car to new zealand and bring it back before rob even starts working on it will set me back 7500 usd ???
i can fly to newzealand return for 2300 usd.
accomadation is around 50usd a night over three weeks thats still less then half the price of sending my car all the way to NZ.
rob can you quote me for a standard rb26dett nur engine tweaked and worked on by you shipped to zimbabwe nearest airport harare so that i can compare all available options.

i dont want to know secrets i just want to be able to assemble a motor becuase the costs are far too prohibitive to send a car or even engine away .
for the cost of shipping a sub assembly to nz and back i can buy a good second hand one.
a second hand nur spec engine from japan will cost me 6000usd and thats with turbos and clutch assembly all sensors and plugs still on.

im not being impossible when i say its cheaper for me to flysomewhere for a basicc training course and come home and assemble my engine for a fraction of what is would cost to send away and pay some one to do.

im not looking for a way to get trade secrets from ripz or abbey ......... im looking for a basic engine build thats all.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

With all due respect, engine building is like many trades, a lot of people can do it but it doesn't mean to say that they are all good at it. To learn the basics isn't going to be enough with an engine like this. Like other trades it takes many years to get into if fully. It's not just putting parts together, you need to have an understanding of what you are putting together and why you do it a certain way. A basic course would probably give you enough ability to re-build a small pushrod engine but it will never give you enough background to something like the RB26. Yes, it is only a twin cam, twin turbo straight six, but I think it's best left to the professionals. How would you feel if you re-built it with uncertainty and then it blew up?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't even know why you guys bother, every thread he starts ends exactly the same way. He's right and everybody else is wrong, so just leave him to it. He won't take advice, so why waste your time and effort!! :chairshot


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Read the question at the heading of my post*



Boosted said:


> I don't even know why you guys bother, every thread he starts ends exactly the same way. He's right and everybody else is wrong, so just leave him to it. He won't take advice, so why waste your time and effort!! :chairshot


What honda have you got and why would you post about a honda on a nissan forum ???
I dont want to sell my Gtr34 for a honda please come now boosted i already stated i love my car.
Im open to taking advice but did you read my post??? its a question stating looking for a teacher to do a engine rebuild.

It didnt state looking for some where to send my car so i can pay to have it fixed lol


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> With all due respect, engine building is like many trades, a lot of people can do it but it doesn't mean to say that they are all good at it. To learn the basics isn't going to be enough with an engine like this. Like other trades it takes many years to get into if fully. It's not just putting parts together, you need to have an understanding of what you are putting together and why you do it a certain way. A basic course would probably give you enough ability to re-build a small pushrod engine but it will never give you enough background to something like the RB26. Yes, it is only a twin cam, twin turbo straight six, but I think it's best left to the professionals. How would you feel if you re-built it with uncertainty and then it blew up?


Point taken and i was wondering about it after i read your post ...
So i guess i have to face the truth at some stage i cant learn to build a advanced motor like this but GTRGlen has stated everyone starts some where so maybe i will start on my 4age and see from there....
So who can offer me a engine replacement already built was thinking of getting another bare engine assembly from Nissan Japan through Rhdjapan.\
Or possibly i can try and find a fine spec engine made by nismo ??

I wish i wasnt this far from any of you guys out there but its the price i have to pay for being born in africa.
Im sorry for sounding like an idiot and sorry for sounding one tracked but imagine this its like hearing from you best friend that your wifes cheating on you and you dont want to believe it ..... errrm something like that .
I didnt want to believe that i cant build my own engine or that its alot more complicated then it sounds.
I had this picture in my mind that a new crank and bearings to fit would be ok ....
Hone the block and clean it up in a acid bath then fit some new rings and H beam conrods and torque it all up first test with some plastigauge and then we are off torque the head back down after a clean up and we are ready to go.....
Sadly it isnt the way it all went ...

Thanks for all your help.

If any one knows where i can get a Brand new Nur spec engine at a good price or a Nismo fine spec engine 2009 edition limited edition please give me a shout thanks all.

Ps i also need some new turbos if any one has something in stock looking for a stock set of n1 turbos ball bearing or a set of Garrett Gt2871R's .

Thank you once again .... Ps rob please send me a mail of how much a near standard motor Rb26dett Nur spec would cost you to build up for me and tweaked by you for strong 600 Bhp.
Will be running 400 Bhp till i can get it mapped on a factory ecu monitoring AFR and Exhaust temps using a Zeitronix...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Nobody is going to teach you to build an engine, they've spent years perfecting their trade and they won't share their secrets to building an engine properly. 

You now have 3 choices, you either; just get on with it and build it yourself, or you pay some mud hut witch doctor to build it, or you send it to someone that knows what he is doing. Everything else is just a waste of bandwidth.

It's that simple :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

For $3,441.97 (USD) you can buy a completely built and reliable bottom end from RIPS. All you have to do is fit it. Quite where you get these astronomical figures of yours from I have no idea.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

There you go, I've now exhausted your possibilities, please choose 1 option and get on with it


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

adamsaiyad said:


> Im determined, i hate being told you cant do it or you dont have the guts or tools.
> Anything is possible and to prove a point some people will do almost anything even if its the most daft thing you have ever heard off????


Well that sounds like me 22 years ago when I was told the car I was building would never work and that I'd never compete with the V8s with my little 6 cylinder, funny thing was, 1st time down the strip I beat the times of 99% of the guys "I'd never beat", I was banned from entering the local street drag meetings after winning it and the burnout competition they held afterwards 2 years in a row (much to the absolute discust of the V8 brigade) and from then on I have just done my own thing and learnt as I go, RBs included.

so........22 years later, here I am and it looks like your going to have to start at the bottom and work your way up as Glen and Red R etc have said.

There will be no cheap fix for your problem especially as you don't know what has caused your failiers in the first place.

Once you know WHY your motors have failed, you can THEN come up with a plan to fix it as there may have been nothing wrong with the motors you've had in the first place.

Rob


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

why not ring the garages in s-africa or even dubai ?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

You calculated the costs of accomodation for 3 weeks to go and learn about the RB engine. Do you think you'll learn all there is to know about the RB in that time ????? RIPs built my engine and it took longer than 3 weeks and they know the RB like the back of their hand. For you to learn to re-build an RB confidently will take months if not longer. I know exactly where your coming from, you want to build your own engine and have the satisfaction of doing it, but who has got the time to teach you, are they going to put their work, their livelihood, their business on hold whilst they teach you ?? which is what they would have to do in order for you to learn what there is to learn in 3 weeks.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

As far as waste of time discussions go this is right up there ....
Yes, you can learn how to build an engine ...
How much effort and time and cost's you want to make is proportional to how many engines you want to biuld....

I have access to a 12 pump and a scalpal but arnt contemplating heart bi pass surgery on a budget....

Building engines isnt like assembling a computer, you dont just get a table of parts and plug them in ....
Thats why there are "engine assemblers" & engine builders.....

Sorry cant be ass'd 
Theres no reason why you couldnt assist in assembling your engine, but thats as far as you could get....


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Well that sounds like me 22 years ago when I was told the car I was building would never work and that I'd never compete with the V8s with my little 6 cylinder, funny thing was, 1st time down the strip I beat the times of 99% of the guys "I'd never beat", I was banned from entering the local street drag meetings after winning it and the burnout competition they held afterwards 2 years in a row (much to the absolute discust of the V8 brigade) and from then on I have just done my own thing and learnt as I go, RBs included.
> 
> so........22 years later, here I am and it looks like your going to have to start at the bottom and work your way up as Glen and Red R etc have said.
> 
> ...


Rob, ive been building engines for 20 years as well and id say there is not something extra i pick up with each build even today. Cut my teeth on building my own 265 Hemi in my R/T Charger when i was 16. My dad who is a mechanical engineer made me pull the engine for a full rebuild the day i bought it. This served two purposes...it would give me not only a wealth of knowledge but also prevented me from being tempted to drive it as i was not old enough to posses a drivers licence yet. Smart fella.

Rebuilding an engine is pointless if the root cause of the failure is not found and rectified.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

hello believe it or not this post isnt a waste of time some one here in africa in a small country is listenining and reading.
i agree building a motor isnt easy.
but guess what ..... im going to build a smaller engine learn more and then possibly upgrade from there in the mean time if some one buys it so be it ... 
engines are logically items computers arent logical they require some form of guess work lol
engines need clean enviroments and they need double checking of items clearances and all else that has a part to play.
so in fact im still persuing the building and because no one want is willing to teach this African boy im going to teach myself even if it costs me.
i offered to pay some one to teach me and no one wanted to do it.
wether i learn quickly or not is my problem not the teachers.
and i needed basic lessons not extreme aircraft assembly.
how come no one else wants so do such a thing how come few have the balls to to this how come few cant even change a turbo ...... i say and will always say that if im going to drive it and own it i better know how to fix it when things go pear shaped.
and as for robs bottom end engines they arent rb26s and they only rev to 7000rpm max i neededc factory stuff.
thanks again will see you guys at the top one day maybe never but its worth a big shot .
thankyou for all your info and input .


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

adamsaiyad said:


> and as for robs bottom end engines they arent rb26s and they only rev to 7000rpm max i neededc factory stuff.


Just one quick correction there, more like 10,000rpm:
YouTube - RIPS 240z 7.86 177.4 Worlds quickest and fastest 240z and RB30


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Red R Racing said:


> Cut my teeth on building my own 265 Hemi in my R/T Charger when i was 16.


Thats rather spooky mate, the car I was refering to above was an RX2 with a 265 hemi in it, hahaha so I started out on them too!! Ran 12s in full street trim, 22 years ago when the falcon and valiant boys were lucky to be running 14s, ah.......they good ole days.

Rob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

adamsaiyad said:


> and as for robs bottom end engines they arent rb26s and they only rev to 7000rpm max i neededc factory stuff.


:chairshot Bit short on your research there buddy!

I'm sure if you wanted to keep it a RB26 Rob would lower himself to build you a small motor

I'll send you my Built RB26 out of my car cheap if you like, JE Pistons, Tomei Sump, Nismo Oil pump, -5 turbos etc etc....520hp at all four hubs

....This will make way for my RIPS RB30!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Red R Racing said:


> Rebuilding an engine is pointless if the root cause of the failure is not found and rectified.



Spot on, first of all he needs to know what needs replacing and why it needed replacing in the first place. Yes it broke, but what caused it to break? :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Thats what I told him months ago and have been saying throughout this thread.

Pretty sure he said his thrusts had failed.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

With out me sending someone out there qualified enough to tell me why my engine broke its hard to say.

The list of engines goes like this.
First engine over rev killed bearings and damaged crank.
First engine rebuilt and shortly after 2500kms later or there abouts a ARP conrod bolt failed and the conrod came through the block. (throw the motor away)

Second engine came brand new from japan was a R stamped engine and was a rebuilt motor from nissan japan, this motor suffered premature failure, thrust bearings failed, conrod bearings and mains failed crank walked and slight damage to journal faces of the block and head. 1200kms later during run in period......

So thats the basic history of the engines. this last engine looks as though it might not have been built correctly.
Its hard to say because there were other factors involved like the dual mass flywheel had been balanced but not done properly....
And the clutch cover is a 1200Kgs clamping load and was skimmed and could have been not releasing properly.

Admittedly the first time i drove the car i broke it and sadly i have had non stop hell since then.
Now i have this engine not gauranteed from nissan japan and because there are no nisssan agents in africa that can fix R34's simply because they were never imported by nissan africa. lol hows that for customer support.

So Nissan UK is the only one i can rely on for dealing with nissan japan and getting information.
Not forgetting RhdJapan they are very good too.

Rob i have tried emailing you but because of some routing issues the mails have not been reaching you possibly i might have to pm you on here.
Thanks all and cheers for now.
Adam


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

your first engine when you rebuilt it did you re use the crank?

second engine sounds like the clutch issues caused the crank walk


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Engine builders handbook - ISBN 1-55788-245-2.
Engine Blueprinting - ISBN 1-884089-26-7

Buys these, read and re-read. American / Hemi centric but covers everything you need to know.

This gives you a starting point for asking sensible questions - weather you get your engine built or DIY with outsourced machine work.

Every engine I`ve built, I`ve checked everything that has come back from the machine shop. I`d say 75% of the time there are issues with the work carried out. Could be small and not important, through to pistons with too thin a crown (cracks below valve cutouts).....


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Now thats some sound advice right there, this gives me hope and some form of inspiration.
Sure building a engine cant be done by everyone and sure there is a long path of living learning and breaking engines that everyone has to go through to become one of the best but i'd say better understanding always is a bonus.
Imagine this you know a little but you leave it to some one to build or you know alot and ask the help of someone who can build it and you have two brains to eyes and twice the amount of checking and cross checking.
A good friend always tells me how the machining work done at most companies is always terrible.
Its the foundation to building a good motor and if not followed correctly the engine will go bang.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Hja-Ozz said:


> your first engine when you rebuilt it did you re use the crank?
> Yes we did reuse the crank and it was ground down 10 thou over size and bearings were used acl if i remember correctly.
> 
> second engine sounds like the clutch issues caused the crank walk


This one is not a mystery any more after much research i think i have nailed the answer down to the fact that i used a Exedy 1200kgs clamping load clutch cover and balanced dual mass factory flywheel... we all know that a dual mass flywheel cannot be balanced after factory balancing its a throw away part so basically it screwed everything up.

How sad imagine After all that effort and hard work a Hard clutch cover caused engine failure well showing the signs of thrust wear right down to stainless steel backing surely is a sign that something was going wrong on that clutch system.

Any ways the next build i am going for a twin plate coppermix clutch factory spec that way not too much pressure on the crank when engaging and disengaging clutch.


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

adamsaiyad said:


> This one is not a mystery any more after much research i think i have nailed the answer down to the fact that i used a Exedy 1200kgs clamping load clutch cover and balanced dual mass factory flywheel... we all know that a dual mass flywheel cannot be balanced after factory balancing its a throw away part so basically it screwed everything up.
> 
> How sad imagine After all that effort and hard work a Hard clutch cover caused engine failure well showing the signs of thrust wear right down to stainless steel backing surely is a sign that something was going wrong on that clutch system.
> 
> Any ways the next build i am going for a twin plate coppermix clutch factory spec that way not too much pressure on the crank when engaging and disengaging clutch.


Sounds like it had no free play plain and simple. Cause of many a failure.
Jason


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Infomotive said:


> Sounds like it had no free play plain and simple. Cause of many a failure.
> Jason


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Thankyou for that advice .
Spot on might add... but i needed to know this.
On most 33 and 34 skylines they have a hydraulic clutch system.
Now if i have left the push rod standard and made no adjustments how exactly would i adjust free play ?
Is there any way of doing this because im used to setting them up on Most Subarus which also have the same type of "PULL" clutch system.
So basically you make sure that the push rod isnt hard all the way from the top... 
There should be some free play on the pedal at least till about 10% down then you should feel the push rod engage then shortly after that you should feel the clutch engage or disengage depending on which way your foot was travelling up or down...

Please correct me if im wrong ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We discussed this months ago and way back then I told you thats what I thought the problem was, you even had a thread going about it, remember?:runaway:


Get the cause of the failer established 100% for sure, then find a solution, then sort out getting your motor fixed.

Rob


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks rob for your input but i need to know how to setup a clutch pedal travel and free play so i can confirm please could you help out ??


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*hmmmm*

Any one out there who could help seems rob is a bit busy ???


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

now we seem to be blamed for not fixing it because we didn't ask for photo's...wtf??

guys have been asking for pics for months!!


A Desperate Cry For Help From Africa - Skylines Australia


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I give up, I have asked you to e-mail me several times recently and you havn't once and I find it a bit harsh you imply on another forum that I havn't helped you or I'm not "that" interested.

I have offered advise, "entertained" you, as you put it for months and it just keeps going round and round in circles.

I told you months ago what I thought caused your failiers, and I still think the same thing, I'm not sure what else I can do?

I offered to arrange the pickup of your engine at a FAR lower shipping price than you had been quoted so the motor could be assessed properly, repaired (or a different motor built) and then ship back to you, then you want someone to show you how to build your own engine.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I give up, I have asked you to e-mail me several times recently and you havn't once and I find it a bit harsh you imply on another forum that I havn't helped you or I'm not "that" interested.
> 
> I have offered advise, "entertained" you, as you put it for months and it just keeps going round and round in circles.
> 
> ...





Boosted said:


> I don't even know why you guys bother, every thread he starts ends exactly the same way.




Walk away Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Something to conclude my dilema*

Hello everyone,
Hope you are all well.
im thinking of gong with a short block assembly from nissan crank, pistons, rods, rings, bearings and block.
Then using my old head and sump cleaned up .....

Based on the fact that i dont have a great budget this is simply what i can afford.
Then get a new oil/water heat exchanger.
and a new tomei oil pump
and fit a nismo head gasket.

Fact is yes i am broke ive bought a R34 and have to pay it off and fix it .... or sell it .
Im sure few maybe lots of you are in the same situation, or have been in the same sistuation.

So technically i dont want to build a complete motor but im aiming at putting a head onto a engine block and a sump and external equipment.
Rag me if you wish put me down but all im asking is if you were in the same position would you do the same considering africa is close to uk but far from NZ and Aussie and Japan.
this would cost roughly the following
Short block 6 000 usd 
Turbos 3000 usd garrett gt2871r's
nismo head gasket set 650 usd
oil/water heat exchanger 350 usd
tomei oil pump 1450 usd
Nismo twin plate clutch assembly 2300 usd 
Shipping 1000usd from japan 
Total roughly is 15 000 usd

building would be slightly cheaper but the fear of machining not done right and my lack of building experience is also against me.

I would have loved to purchase a unit from rob but he has quoted me for a r32 block and forged internals something like 15 000usd then turbos and clutch and shipping still have to be added. and it becomes oh so expensive ...
Any ways with that being said i would like to hear what you all think


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

adamsaiyad said:


> getting nothing in the form of compensation and i dont want to spend alot simply because ive broken my bank imagine spending 13 000 usd for 4000kms of enjoyment does that sound fair to you ??


no its not fair. but not uncommon either though.


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

adamsaiyad said:


> I would have loved to purchase a unit from rob but he has quoted me for a r32 block and forged internals something like 15 000usd then turbos and clutch and shipping still have to be added. and it becomes oh so expensive ...


i can safely say that i doubt Rob quoted you $15k.

more likely $7k and whatever shipping on top.

either you need to wake up and smell the boost or accept that your making excuses and that you cant really afford the car and coming on here giving a violin story.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

maybe for a standard good built motor from rob that might and thats a big might be the price im budgeting on 15 k all in all is that a fair budget or am i being unrealistic .
i will get hold of rob closer to the time im ready to go ahead and hear what he says and maybe even get him to build my new engine  that will be the happiest day of my life 
but until then i have to weigh up all my options.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Guys in high demand have the luxury of picking and choosing the work they take on. If i feel a customer will be difficult to work with and or may jeopardise the quality and integrity of my business i walk away. To put it simply...its more trouble than its worth.

Id be very surprised if Rob would bother building you an engine...but then again if he did quote you 15K US he may have just built 'padding' into the figure just incase you agreed to go ahead.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha ha thats too funny the same customers you scare away might be the ones you will go running to one day crying you need business from my theory is never turn your back as what goes around comes around red r you are right but its not like i have a bad relationship with rob we have never transacted and all out communication has been about costs etc and cause of failure .
sure he is expensive but maybe his reason being the best means you pay the best prices too isnt ??


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

adamsaiyad said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha thats too funny the same customers you scare away might be the ones you will go running to one day crying you need business from my theory is never turn your back as what goes around comes around red r you are right but its not like i have a bad relationship with rob we have never transacted and all out communication has been about costs etc and cause of failure .
> sure he is expensive but maybe his reason being the best means you pay the best prices too isnt ??


I think you missed the point but then got the point.

So what you suggest is businesses whore themselves out to any customer no matter what the risk just to make a few dollars.

Yes in this game a cheap build is generally one to be wary of as doing these engines properly costs money.

You must admit you have dragged this issue from pillar to post and don't appear to take advice to get this car back on the road.

good luck finally getting it sorted.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

adamsaiyad said:


> I would have loved to purchase a unit from rob but he has quoted me for a r32 block and forged internals something like 15 000usd then turbos and clutch and shipping still have to be added. and it becomes oh so expensive ...



For the record I have never said I wasn't happy to build you a motor and I'm not sure where you got your figures from.........up to 1400hp/9500rpm forged shortblock nzd9995 (usd 7200)

Complete bottom end with big sump, tomei oil pump, 1500hp front damper, water pump, cam belt, idler and tensioner bearing and loots of other little bits nzd17000, (usd12,200) 

Shipping nzd500 or nzd650

I don't have a majic wand to cure whatever might be causing your failiers though and as everyone has said right from the start, concentrate on finding the cause of your problem before you worry about replacing parts.

Rob


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL at you guys still wasting your time on this thread, its obvious he hasnt a f*****g clue what he is talking about. You'll be better off just ignoring his threads and walking away.

What happens if you build him an engine, some witch doctor maps it, he fills it with shit quality fuel and then blows it up again?

The first thing he'll do is come on here talking shit about whoever it was that built his latest engine that went bang again. He isnt worth bothering with, you keep giving him advice and he just ignores you. Do you really want a customer like that, for the sake of a few grand?


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Firstly i have never spoken shit about any of my engine builders by name as they are respected by me and the people who take their cars to them. If i dont like them i dont take my car there by i certainly dont name people or companies for the sake of keeping some relationship with them you never know when you might need them especially in africa.
Ok so i had my fingers burnt the first time and the engine builder might have over torqued a conrod bolt blah blah... but i still speak to him and we are still good friends infact he suggested he rebuilt my current engine free of charge but why would i go back to the place that my first engine was rebuilt.

ROB please answer specifically ??

1. Are those figures you have quoted for those engines for a RB26DETT or RB30??

2. Are those figures for all articles supplied by you or a trade in of sump block etc etc..

I spoke to Fedex they have given a me a all in price of 1500usd to ship to new zealand or we can get a good block from japan Nur spec.
And you can use that as a good foundation.

Any ways please give me some facts on the forum to base the build on as The price of a RB30 sounds like what you quoted me for on the forum but when i emailed you and stated i didnt want a Rb30 the figures almost trippled in price from 7950 to something like 15 000usd for t a sub assembly no head no sump???

Max boost some suppliers/engine builders do this for a passion and not for the sake of a few grand, more then likely you have seen robs work and its unbelievable yes, no witch doctors dont map engines here.
And I DONT WANT TO MAP MY CAR i want a factory spec ecu running a very conservative 350-400bhp so does this need mapping not with the right specs of fuel etc.

They are answering my questions because unlike you they have patience and time to commit to selling a product/service.

If i the customer dont know what i am buying and why i am buying it would i spend the money YES or NO ??? The answer is NO i wouldnt buy a tomei oil pump just because i feel like it i want to have peice of mind i am technically minded i know a little and want to know more stop ragging me and understand that i see things differently to you .
My terminology is different my langauge is different to yours i do speak english and because i grew up in africa southern africa to be precise some people read what i write and even though it may be something as simple as ..... why should i buy a skyline?
You will crop up and say because you are an idiot and i wont waste my time responding?
This is a forum ... questions get asked and some answers are given some people have time to respond and some just waist time by putting other people down like you doing to me ?
Cut it out im trying to make a decision and you arent helping "Min boost".

Stop causing detonation and start introducing some patience?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Have you pulled your dads lawnmower to bits and then reassembled it with no parts leftover and it still starts and runs ok ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

adamsaiyad said:


> ROB please answer specifically ??
> 
> 1. Are those figures you have quoted for those engines for a RB26DETT or RB30??


Those are my normal 30 prices but when doing a 26 is its only a little more as I'd need to get you a 26 donor which is more than a 30 donor, nothing like 2 times let alone 3 times as you say though.



adamsaiyad said:


> 2. Are those figures for all articles supplied by you or a trade in of sump block etc etc..


No trade in, you supply nothing.



adamsaiyad said:


> I spoke to Fedex they have given a me a all in price of 1500usd to ship to new zealand


I told you usd1500 sounds crazy to send your old motor here just to be checked, I'm 99% sure I know what caused the failers anyway so not alot of point. 

I also said if you want to send it and you are serious about doing something, once you pay a deposit I can get the engine picked up from you and delivered to me for ALOT less than usd1500, then using your head etc (once checked and repaired as required) I could build the motor up to a long or complete motor for you at additional cost.



adamsaiyad said:


> Any ways please give me some facts on the forum to base the build on as The price of a RB30 sounds like what you quoted me for on the forum but when i emailed you and stated i didnt want a Rb30 the figures almost trippled in price from 7950 to something like 15 000usd for t a sub assembly no head no sump???


We've been discussing short blocks or complete bottom ends, either way you suppy nothing, and if you want a 26 built to easily cope with the power you want, just add nzd2000 (usd1440) to the prices I said above.

The simple fact remains, you need to 100% sort out what was causing the problem and you need to accept that it will cost you quite a bit of money to get a new motor built and to get it all back in the car running correctly.

I'm happy to build you a motor to my highest standards but what you may do with it or what happens to it after that will be completly out of my control so you'll have to be sure you arrange suitable people to install, setup and tune the car.


Anyway, we are still where we were months ago, I have given you prices publicly and I'm happy to stick to them, let me know if you want me to help.


Rob


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

This thread is taking longer than necessary. 

Rob I admire your patience.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gtroc said:


> This thread is taking longer than necessary.
> 
> Rob I admire your patience.


Cheers, if only I could charge like a lawyer for my time and giving advise huh, lol.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

If we got NXTWAT involved, Im pretty sure we could bring this to a fairly swift conclusion ....


LOL


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Cheers, if only I could charge like a lawyer for my time and giving advise huh, lol.



What a complete waste of your time. Dont you have anything better to do? I know of a certain R32 that needs finishing.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

If you want me to build that R32 for you free of charge i wil gladly do it.
I told rob i was prepared to work for him for next to nothing just need a bed and a plate of food to learn something new.
I was prepared to do loads but because ive been told i cannot do it and its too risky i wont even try.

But that R32 sounds like a job i could do if i had some help 
Keep in mind i live in zimbabwe, our pilots have gone on strike and i wont be able to fly out straight away plus i need a visa.

Rob thankyou for your patience, your time and all your effort.
I will speak to you when i have the deposit ready if i should choose to go with you.
Sadly right now UK is looking alot cheaper for shipping and labour.

Same way Gtr34's are being bought from uk cause of the exchange rate and them working out cheaper then importing from japan.

Thankyou for your time everyone.


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## nirvash (Aug 8, 2010)

ok, just read the whole thread and can say i'm shocked.

i live in south africa, and just of the top of my head can think of 4 different places/people who HAVE worked/rebuilt/tuned and so on RB26's 25's and 30's!!!!!

the person who installed my slightly modded RB25DET engine into my 180sx :here the thread(Nissan 200SX Club - South Africa :: View topic - RB25DET S13-Nirvash) did it in about a week, and to the highest of standards, car on 0.65 bar boost is pushing around 200kw. he himself owns a 200sx s14 which has had an SR20DET, a modified RB25DET, a close to standard RB26DETT, and his current engine an RB30DET all which he has built and done himself, and thats excluding all the other work he has done for others. ive driven in his rb30det s14 and its amazing!!

here's another thread of another person, who mapped and tuned my car who is currently building a roughly 700bhp R32 GTR, also in south africa. Nissan 200SX Club - South Africa :: View topic - RudeBoy GTR

here's another amazing south african built GTR: Nissan 200SX Club - South Africa :: View topic - Tobie's blue car

the list goes on and on.

if you gave me 1 day i could find at least 10 places who are reputable and could easily rebuild your rb26dett.

even if you dont rebuild it i could find you a replacement import engine+gearbox for under $3k, in perfect running condition.

your $15k rebuild ideas are crazy. mite as well buy yourself another GTR.

you have all you need here in south africa, and its just across the border. you mite even find somone willing to teach you.
you dont have to send things half way across the world.

if you need help let me know, but all your previous posts seem very uninformed and thumbsucked, if you just take the time and do your research properly you can find and do anything locally. 

if you need info or help. let me know

Andreas

p.s the 700bhp r32 is currently being rebuilt, complete enigine rebuild.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Thankyou firstly for taking the time to read the posts and responses.
Ive decided to do some research and would like to get in touch with you about these exclusive rebuilds they are absolutely amazing.
Please could you pm me your phone number in sa and i will give you a call asap.
Thank you andreas much appreciated.
Adam.


----------



## nirvash (Aug 8, 2010)

no problem, you got pm


----------

